# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  سوال در مورد دیپلم مجدد

## mpaarshin

سلام دسوتان خسته نباشید 
من یکی از رفقام رفته واسه استخدام جایی دیپلم مجدد گرفته بعد تو دیپلم جدیدش بجای نمرات اول و دوم کلمه تطبیق نوشته شده میخواست بدونه آیا راهی داره که نمرات اول و دوم هم وارد بشه با سوم و معدل کلش بره بالا؟

----------

